
On the Trail of the RoboCall King - rmason
https://www.wired.com/story/on-the-trail-of-the-robocall-king/
======
bediger4000
The article paraphrases TripAdvisor's anti-fraud guy:

"Better yet, what if, rather than ignoring robocalls, every American answered
every call? If enough people pressed through to the call-center agents and
toyed with them for hours, the enterprises would be deprived of sales and the
robocallers driven into oblivion!"

This. Is there any science or math around this idea? What percentage of
robocalls have to be just listening for the whole thing to collapse? It almost
certainly doesn't have to be 100% of the people just listening. There has to
be some limit on how many concurrent calls any particular robocalling
jackwagon can make. What's that limit? How can we get this into existence?

